# Got my new tractor in today



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

This thing has more bells and whistles than I'll ever know how to use.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Looks sharp. Time to put its work clothes on.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Very nice! I like it.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

sweet.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Really, really nice! Congrats


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice loader implement as well, preifert, never heard of it.....same as the fence and round pen panels?


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> Nice loader implement as well, preifert, never heard of it.....same as the fence and round pen panels?


Yes same as the fence panels, bought two of these 4 prong spikes at an auction for $350 a piece brand new and bought two dual spike Skidsteer style forks for $300 a piece.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Lewis Ranch said:


> Yes same as the fence panels, bought two of these 4 prong spikes at an auction for $350 a piece brand new and bought two dual spike Skidsteer style forks for $300 a piece.


Wow, that's a great deal.....I made on similar for handling bundles, I had more than that in it....


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Congrats. Looks nice.

Is that a 6 cylinder?


----------



## CaseIH84 (Jun 16, 2013)

Nice tractor. You will enjoy that one.


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

You will love the h340 loader. Hope you got the clear roof hatch because it will lift that high.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Nice looking tractor. It amazes me how much HP that 4.5L 4 cylinder engine is rated at.125 engine/101 pto HP seems like a lot when back in early 80's the same size engine was only 70 pto HP but older engine wasn't turbo charged.


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice machine! Congratulations!


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

That is one nice tractor.

Those lights will light up the world.


----------



## beefguy (Jan 1, 2011)

I wish I had that tractor and you had a nicer one. lol


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Green is purty but blue would be purtier!

Congratulations!!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

bluefarmer said:


> Green is purty but blue would be purtier!
> 
> Congratulations!!


Exactly my thought!   Dave


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Exactly my thought!   Dave


But then he would have to deal with that "smurf" colored seat........


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Tx Jim said:


> Nice looking tractor. It amazes me how much HP that 4.5L 4 cylinder engine is rated at.125 engine/101 pto HP seems like a lot when back in early 80's the same size engine was only 70 pto HP but older engine wasn't turbo charged.


Great looking tractor Lewis Ranch enjoy. Agree with Tx Jim the 4.5L engine is a winner.


----------



## CBarM (Mar 1, 2015)

Great looking tractor!!!! Are there any availability left in your will? Lol


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Great looking outfit!


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Tim/South said:


> That is one nice tractor.
> Those lights will light up the world.


That's probably what I'm most looking forward too, hopefully I can tint them and still be able to see at night.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Congrats on the new tractor may she give you many years of trouble free service...


----------



## treymo (Dec 29, 2013)

That tractor is worth more then all 3 of my tractors combined! Sharp. What made you decide on the R? Not many 6 series tractors here but there are a few 6140M's running around.

Trey


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

treymo said:


> That tractor is worth more then all 3 of my tractors combined! Sharp. What made you decide on the R? Not many 6 series tractors here but there are a few 6140M's running around.
> Trey


Not really what I was looking for as I wasn't wanting one quite this nice but we are getting close to hay season and with the tractor market like it is there weren't many options. And to top it off it was a deal I couldn't possibly pass up.


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

Lewis Ranch said:


> Not really what I was looking for as I wasn't wanting one quite this nice but we are getting close to hay season and with the tractor market like it is there weren't many options. And to top it off it was a deal I couldn't possibly pass up.


Mind posting the details? And maybe where I can find one of those "couldn't possibly pass up" deals.

Congrats.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Great looking tractor!!!


----------



## Thumbtack (Jun 18, 2012)

Congratulations on the new family member!!


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Did you get the IVT transmission?


----------



## central va farmer (Feb 14, 2015)

You've got a nice tractor, congratulations


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Bonfire said:


> Did you get the IVT transmission?


No I didnt, that's a nice tranny but if it ever goes out I can't see myself spending 30k or so to have it fixed.


----------



## Supa Dexta (May 28, 2014)

Whats the cover on the loader arm? Its the kind of cover you normally see covering chains and sprockets or something.


----------

